#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Δικαιολογητικά για θεώρηση μπλοκ ΑΠΥ (Αποδείξεων Παροχής Υπηρεσιών)

## spiderman

Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω για θεώρηση νέου μπλοκ αποδείξεων ''τρύπημα'' τι χρειάζεται να προσκομίσουμε στην εφορία?

----------


## accounter

Τα  δικαιολογητικά θεώρησης (απόκτηση σημειώματος ΚΒΣ Β1/TAXIS – «χρώματος ΛΑΔΙ») είναι τα εξής:

α)  Ταυτότητα του επιτηδευματία ή του νόμιμου εκπροσώπου ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο έγγραφο δημόσιας αρχής το οποίο μπορεί να αναπληρώσει την ελληνική αστυνομική ταυτότητα σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα ελληνική νομοθεσία  για τις συναλλαγές, για εξακρίβωση στοιχείων.

β)  Βεβαίωση του αρμόδιου ασφαλιστικού φορέα περί καταβολής ή διακανονισμού των εισφορών που οφείλονται σ΄ αυτόν, η οποία δύναται να αναζητηθεί αυτεπάγγελτα. Στην περίπτωση μη υπαγωγής σε υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση υποβάλλεται βεβαίωση απαλλαγής του αρμόδιου ασφαλιστικού φορέα. Σημειώνεται ότι από 1/1/2007 καταργήθηκαν τα ταμεία ΤΕΒΕ, ΤΑΕ και ΤΣΑ και συστάθηκε ΝΠΔΔ με την επωνυμία «Οργανισμός Ασφάλισης Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών (ΟΑΕΕ).

γ)  Βεβαίωση του οικείου επιμελητηρίου περί καταβολής ή διακανονισμού των εισφορών που οφείλονται σ΄ αυτό, όπου απαιτείται.

δ)  Βεβαίωση του αρμόδιου φορέα ασφάλισης προσωπικού (ΙΚΑ κ.λπ.) όπου απαιτείται (σύμφωνα με τον Ν.2084/1992) και η οποία δύναται να αναζητηθεί αυτεπάγγελτα ή υπεύθυνη δήλωση του Ν.1599/86, όπου δεν απαιτείται η προσκόμιση βεβαίωσης του  ΙΚΑ.

ε) Εξουσιοδότηση σε περίπτωση προσκόμισης από τρίτο πρόσωπο του σημειώματος θεώρησης (είτε συμπληρώνεται ο πίνακας «η» του εντύπου Β1 ή προσκομίζεται, αν πρόκειται για την πρώτη θεώρηση στοιχείων, πληρεξούσιο έγγραφο συμβολαιογραφικό).


ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ : H AYTEΠΑΓΓΕΛΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ !! ΟΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΚΟΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΤΑ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ !!!!

----------

spiderman

----------

